# Chaussure nike + introuvable



## kb8leboss (16 Août 2007)

Bonjours a tous

J'ai quelques difficultées à trouver les chaussures présentes ci-dessous:







et






Quelqu'un pourrait il me renseigner sur l'endroit ou l'on pourrait ce procurer ou seulement le nom exacte des chaussures ??

Ps: Je ne l'ai ai pas trouver sur nikestore.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2007)

ca va t'aider à switcher ?

je sais pas si tu as vu le titre de la section
Switch et conseils d'achats Vous passez du PC au Mac. Que choisir et à quel prix ? Où acheter et trouver de l'aide


----------



## Adsm (16 Août 2007)

:rateau:Je crois qu'il a pas vu :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2007)

oh  moi je pense que si 

il a vu " conseils d'achats"


----------



## Adsm (16 Août 2007)

Mdr conseil d'achat de Nike sur le forum mac:rateau:


----------



## pim (16 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas la r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question, principalement car je m'y connais autant en basket qu'en Diplodocus Sauropodes, mais en moins de 4 clics depuis le site d'Apple j'ai suis arriv&#233; sur le Nike Store :

http://store.nike.com/emeastore/

sur lequels ils ont 32 paires de baskets Nike+ disponibles et en stock, et 2 pas en stock. Toutes se ressemblent, d'ailleurs. As-tu d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de trouver ton bonheur l&#224; bas ?

En esp&#233;rant qu'un adepte des baskets Nike+ arr&#234;te sa course quelques secondes pour venir souffler un peu dans le forum "switch", et r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question   C'est pas gagn&#233; mais l'espoir fait vivre


----------



## nicogala (16 Août 2007)

Je ferme car effectivement ce n'est pas (mais alors pas du tout) le bon forum pour ce genre de questions...
Retente ta chance sur notre forum-frêre : iGeneration


----------

